# Sohnemann hat blödsinn gemacht HWID Ban....



## animal1989 (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen habe einen Beta key ergattert für Valorant. Mein Sohn hat es dann auchmal gespielt und hat sich  Cheats runtergeladen was folgte logischerweise ein HWID Ban. Meine Frage ist reicht das wenn ich das Mainboard wechsel kann ich dann wieder spielen? Oder brauche ich einen komplett neuen PC! Mein Sohn muss mir die neuen Teile kaufen von seinen Taschengeld damit er lernt das man so einen Schei* nicht macht.... ! Habe wenig Zeit aber ab und zu würde ich gerne zum entspannen eine  Runde Valorant spielen !  Habe Support geschrieben die haben gesagt sie entspeeren mich nicht .... ist ja auch verständlich ....


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juni 2020)

Probier Mal das Reddit - pcmasterrace - What parts do I need to replace to remove HWID ban? (Fortnite)

Lass ihn trotzdem bluten dafür


----------



## Stryke7 (4. Juni 2020)

animal1989 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen habe einen Beta key ergattert für Valorant. Mein Sohn hat es dann auchmal gespielt und hat sich  Cheats runtergeladen was folgte logischerweise ein HWID Ban. Meine Frage ist reicht das wenn ich das Mainboard wechsel kann ich dann wieder spielen? Oder brauche ich einen komplett neuen PC! Mein Sohn muss mir die neuen Teile kaufen von seinen Taschengeld damit er lernt das man so einen Schei* nicht macht.... ! Habe wenig Zeit aber ab und zu würde ich gerne zum entspannen eine  Runde Valorant spielen !  Habe Support geschrieben die haben gesagt sie entspeeren mich nicht .... ist ja auch verständlich ....



Musst du ausprobieren. Hardware-ID-Bans sind noch relativ neu und werden gerade aktiv weiterentwickelt, manche Spiele versuchen hier mehrere Bauteile zu sperren (besonders Mainboard und Grafikkarte). 
Durchsuche am besten erst mal das Internet nach Informationen danach, WAS genau von Valorant gebannt wird.


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juni 2020)

Bluten muss er für sowas, das ganze gecheate geht langsam zu weit. Die sollen mal wieder spielen lernen anstatt so ein müll zu unterstützen. Kein Pardon für Cheater, schon in der Beta cheats nutzen ist armselig egal wer es ist. 
Wer mogelt hat es einfach nicht anders verdient und muss teuer büßen.


----------



## animal1989 (4. Juni 2020)

Eine HWID wird  doch aus verschiedenen Komponenten generiert (cpu, gpu, ram) also wenn ich Mainboard wechsel sollte es doch eine neue HWID geben oder ?


----------



## Bandicoot (4. Juni 2020)

Normal ja, würde aber nicht das selbe board nehmen. Mit solchen Banns gibt es noch wenig erfahrung.


----------



## animal1989 (4. Juni 2020)

so  habe mal neues Mainboard bestellt, das kostet meinen Sohn 150 Euro und er sollte beten das es funktioniert sonst kommt er nie wieder am Computer dran

Jetzt mal ne blöde frage, Wenn ich das Mainboard dann austausche haben dann alle Teile eine neue ID? (gpu,cpu,ssd..)


----------



## sinchilla (4. Juni 2020)

animal1989 schrieb:


> so  habe mal neues Mainboard bestellt, das kostet meinen Sohn 150 Euro und er sollte beten das es funktioniert sonst kommt er nie wieder am Computer dran
> 
> Jetzt mal ne blöde frage, Wenn ich das Mainboard dann austausche haben dann alle Teile eine neue ID? (gpu,cpu,ssd..)




Nur das gewechselte Teil, dies widerrum ergibt eine neue ID, sonst würde es ja zu Doppelungen kommen.

Theoretisch schon, natürlich Windows neu installieren. Diverse Komponenten besitzen eine fixe Hardware-ID, quasi Seriennummer wie beim Auto, aus sämtlichen Komponenten wird eine softwareseitige ID erstellt, welche sich durch Komponentenwechsel bzw. Windowsneuinstallation ändern sollte. Da ja ein Puzzleteil gewechselt worde.

Also nach meiner Vorstellung, ist gefährliches Halbwissen, kenn mich im Cheater-metier nicht aus.

P.S. Wieviel Taschengeld bekommt der Lüdde? Tun die 150€ auch nachhaltig weh? Nicht das er kurz die Großeltern besucht und besser als vorher dasteht


----------



## INU.ID (4. Juni 2020)

Ist so ein HWID-Bann überhaupt zulässig? Das würde ja bedeuten, wenn man so einen PC verkauft, dass der Käufer dann ebenfalls das entsprechende Spiel (oder sogar die Spiele) nicht damit spielen kann - bzw. der eigene Account dann wegen dem Vorbesitzer der Hardware ebenfalls gebannt würde. 


Ich seh grad (Google), solche Banns gibts schon seit 7-8 Jahren. Keine Ahnung, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass da nur ein HW-Neukauf hilft.


----------



## animal1989 (4. Juni 2020)

@sinchilla 50 euro Taschengeld im Monat Ergo 3 Monate kein Taschengeld + 14 Tage kein PC  
@INU.ID Ich denke schon sonst würden die das nicht machen  ?!


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Juni 2020)

Grad bei gamestar gefunden, vielleicht gibt das noch die ein oder andere Antwort...


----------



## fotoman (4. Juni 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist so ein HWID-Bann überhaupt zulässig? Das würde ja bedeuten, wenn man so einen PC verkauft, dass der Käufer dann ebenfalls das entsprechende Spiel (oder sogar die Spiele) nicht damit spielen kann - bzw. der eigene Account dann wegen dem Vorbesitzer der Hardware ebenfalls gebannt würde.


Ein Teil der ID wird wohl die UserID des Gamers sein. Hier sogar u.U. noch gepaar mit einer ID des Beta-Keys.

Oder sind Cheater immer nur darauf aus, anderen das Spiel kaput zu machen anstatt für sich selber Vorteile zu erhalten?

Ansonsten ist das halt das Pech des Gebrauchtkäufers. Der darf sich zur Not mit dem Studio oder dem Verkäufer herum schlagen. 

Wobei man sich im Zweifel genügend "lustige" Dinge ausdenken kann, um auch so einen PC als neuen PC zu erkennen. Genauso wie es die Werbeindustrie auch ohne Cookies recht gut schafft, einen PC (bzw. eine OS- und Browserinstallation) wieder zu erkennen. Das ganze ist dann halt ein Teil von vielen, der zu vielen IDs zusammen gewürfelt wird und am Ende zur Entscheidung führt, ob dort noch der selbe User vor dem Gerät sitzen könnte oder nicht.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. Juni 2020)

Ich meine es hätte "erstmal" gereicht wenn du die Festplatte inclusive Betriebssystem getauscht hättest. Es wären dann nicht gleich 150€.Weil der MoBo tausch ja auch erstmal nur zu 50:50 hilft, so lange man es nicht genau weiß. B.z.w sofern du noch HDD´s verwendest hättest du eventuell sogar noch einen Geschwindigkeits-Vorteil daraus gezogen. 

Wenn das nicht klappt mit dem MoBo brauchst du bei weiterem Hardwaretausch soweit ich weiß die GPU nicht mit tauschen. 
Bitte Korrigiere mich jemand wenn ich falsch liege
50€ Taschengeld nich schlecht... Ich bin 1988 Geboren du 1989 wenn ich das mit deinem Nick in verbindung bringe.Ich habe mit 16, 50€ bekommen davor 20€, Handy und alles musste ich armes tuck tuck dazu noch selber zahlen. Obwohl mein Vater eine Gutlaufende Firma mit ü.20 angestellten hat. Und ab 17 selbst Geld verdient.
Toll-Jetzt brauch ich mitleid und eine Portion verständniss.


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

Ich finde, kannst deinem sohn ruhig gratulieren. Es ist am cheaten nix verwerfliches - er hat erkannt dass er sich im leben vorteile verschaffen muss um herauszustechen und das man sich dabei nicht erwischen lassen darf.

Wird dich schon nicht umbringen, dass du als Familienvater irgend so ein Spiel nicht mehr spielen kannst.


----------



## animal1989 (4. Juni 2020)

ich habe 4  Festplatten 2 ssd ne hdd und ne nvmem.2  muss ich die alle neu  kaufen ?!!  Dann verzichte ich auf das Spiel!


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2020)

animal1989 schrieb:


> ich habe 4  Festplatten 2 ssd ne hdd und ne nvmem.2  muss ich die alle neu  kaufen ?!!  Dann verzichte ich auf das Spiel!



Probier es doch einfach aus. 
Am ende wirds billiger du kaufst die ne ps4 fuer 150€ irgendwo und spielst das spiel dort ^^


----------



## fotoman (4. Juni 2020)

animal1989 schrieb:


> ich habe 4  Festplatten 2 ssd ne hdd und ne nvmem.2  muss ich die alle neu  kaufen ?!!  Dann verzichte ich auf das Spiel!


Dazu die CPU, Grafikkarte, alle verbundenen USB-Geräte, alle Monitore, den Windows-Key, den Windows User-Namen  und u.U. auch noch in der Registry abgelegte andere Linzenzschlüssel. Mit Pech musst Du sogar den Internet-Provider (oder den Router) wechseln, oder gleich den Wohnort (selbst bei dynamischen IPs bekommt man oft die Region heraus, aus der man sich einwählt).

Bei dem von mir oben erwähnten Usertracking ohne Cookies werden selbst im Browser auch so (für den Laien) unerwartete Dinge wie die verfügbaren Zeichensätze, Plugins und noch vieles mehr genutzt, was sich natürlich auch alles lokal auslesen lässt und zumindest als Indikator dienen kann, ob man den selben PC vor sich hat, wenn "zu wenig" harte Erkennungsmerkmale geändert sind.

Dir wird hier niemand sagen können, welche Eigenschaften dieser Schummelschutz abfragt und auswertet und wie viele dieser Eigenschaften zusammen mit Deinem Account und dem anscheinend personalisierten Beta-Key geändert werden müssen, damit Du wieder die Gnade vom Hersteller erfährst, bei ihm Deine Zeit verbringen zu dürfen.

Das ist ja gerade der Sinn hinter so einer HWID, dass die User nicht wissen, was alles ausgewertet wird und wie man den Schutz einfach und günstig umgeht.

Installiere halt auf dem neuen Board mit CPU, GPU und einer SSD  Windows neu und teste das ganze. Danach kannst Du die übrige HW Stück für Stück wieder einbauen und immer wieder testen.


----------



## h2_preezy (18. Juni 2020)

Wie ist es ausgegangen? Kannst du nun wieder spielen?
Was ich über HWID bans gelesen habe ist, dass man z.B. den RAM wechseln soll (einfach die slots tauschen), Betriebssystem auf jeden Fall neu installieren und ggf. eine neue festplatte (auf die kommt das OS und das Spiel)


----------



## marcelboomlp (21. Juni 2020)

Bei GTA Online sollte es mal HWID Banns geben... dann wäre alles mal Modderfrei...



fotoman schrieb:


> Dazu die CPU, Grafikkarte, alle verbundenen USB-Geräte, alle Monitore, den Windows-Key, den Windows User-Namen  und u.U. auch noch in der Registry abgelegte andere Linzenzschlüssel. Mit Pech musst Du sogar den Internet-Provider (oder den Router) wechseln, oder gleich den Wohnort (selbst bei dynamischen IPs bekommt man oft die Region heraus, aus der man sich einwählt).
> 
> Bei dem von mir oben erwähnten Usertracking ohne Cookies werden selbst im Browser auch so (für den Laien) unerwartete Dinge wie die verfügbaren Zeichensätze, Plugins und noch vieles mehr genutzt, was sich natürlich auch alles lokal auslesen lässt und zumindest als Indikator dienen kann, ob man den selben PC vor sich hat, wenn "zu wenig" harte Erkennungsmerkmale geändert sind.
> 
> ...



oder kauf dir einfach einen günstigen rechner und spiel halt auf den Valorant..  Valorant rennt eh auf fast jeder Schrottkiste, da machts theoretisch ein 30$ PC von Ebay auch


----------



## Sirthegoat (21. Juni 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde, kannst deinem sohn ruhig gratulieren. Es ist am cheaten nix verwerfliches - er hat erkannt dass er sich im leben vorteile verschaffen muss um herauszustechen und das man sich dabei nicht erwischen lassen darf.
> 
> Wird dich schon nicht umbringen, dass du als Familienvater irgend so ein Spiel nicht mehr spielen kannst.



Du hast aber bei zu zirka allem ne verwerfliche Meinung oder ? Beim Cheaten verschafft man sich einen illegalen Vorteil, außerhalb der Spielregeln. Wer darauf stolz ist ist mit 40 gemachter Steuerhinterzieher und im Knast, Gratulation dazu.

Stolz kann man auf eine Leistung sein, einen Cheat runterzuladen und zu nutzen hat nichts mit erbrachter Leistung zu tun. Wer dagegen übt und mit Hirnschmalz den Gegner besiegt, der kann tatsächlich auf sich stolz sein.


----------



## h2_preezy (21. Juni 2020)

Sirthegoat schrieb:


> Du hast aber bei zu zirka allem ne verwerfliche Meinung oder ? Beim Cheaten verschafft man sich einen illegalen Vorteil, außerhalb der Spielregeln. Wer darauf stolz ist ist mit 40 gemachter Steuerhinterzieher und im Knast, Gratulation dazu.
> 
> Stolz kann man auf eine Leistung sein, einen Cheat runterzuladen und zu nutzen hat nichts mit erbrachter Leistung zu tun. Wer dagegen übt und mit Hirnschmalz den Gegner besiegt, der kann tatsächlich auf sich stolz sein.



Ich glaube es ist eine Grauzone im rechtlichen Sinn. Also nicht illegal. Es ist jedoch gegen die ToS (Terms of Service, Nutzungsbedingungen).
So oder so ist cheaten gegen andere im Multiplayer nicht's auf was man stolz sein kann.


----------



## Aumenator (18. September 2020)

Würde mich auch interessieren wie es ausgegangen ist, vor allem weil mir der Name des TE stark nach Geburtsdatum aussieht, und ich mich frage wie alt denn der Sohnemann ist der da eifrig gecheatet hat ... 🧐🧐🧐


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2020)

Wieso? Wenn er mit 20 Vater geworden ist kann der Sohn 11 sein.
Ist er mit 22 Vater geworden wäre der Sohn 9.
Also möglich ist es.

Ansonsten finde ich solche Banns schwierig. Es kann ja nicht sein, dass man wegen so einer (oft einmaligen) Dummheit, sich quasi gleich nen neuen Rechner holen muß. Oft teilen sich welche auch den PC, die werden dann mit bestraft.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. September 2020)

Aumenator schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren wie es ausgegangen ist, vor allem weil mir der Name des TE stark nach Geburtsdatum aussieht, und ich mich frage wie alt denn der Sohnemann ist der da eifrig gecheatet hat ... 🧐🧐🧐


Vielleicht bedeutet die "1989" im Namen ja nicht dass er 1989 geboren wurde, sondern am 1.9. '89  ?


----------



## True Monkey (19. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bedeutet die "1989" im Namen ja nicht dass er 1989 geboren wurde, sondern am 1.9. '89  ?



Und das wäre dann nicht 1989 ?


----------



## Aumenator (19. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bedeutet die "1989" im Namen ja nicht dass er 1989 geboren wurde, sondern am 1.9. '89  ?


Was für ein Fail 👍🤣


----------



## Stryke7 (20. September 2020)

Aumenator schrieb:


> Was für ein Fail 👍🤣


Hast du schon die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen, dass das ein Witz gewesen sein könnte?


----------



## Aumenator (20. September 2020)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Hast du schon die Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen, dass das ein Witz gewesen sein könnte?


Sorry, da fehlte mir dann irgendwo der Smiley   Aber in dem Fall muss ich mitlachen


----------



## TrueRomance (20. September 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Probier es doch einfach aus.
> Am ende wirds billiger du kaufst die ne ps4 fuer 150€ irgendwo und spielst das spiel dort ^^





warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich finde, kannst deinem sohn ruhig gratulieren. Es ist am cheaten nix verwerfliches - er hat erkannt dass er sich im leben vorteile verschaffen muss um herauszustechen und das man sich dabei nicht erwischen lassen darf.
> 
> Wird dich schon nicht umbringen, dass du als Familienvater irgend so ein Spiel nicht mehr spielen kannst.


Und da sind sie wieder, die unqualifizierten Beiträge


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und da sind sie wieder, die unqualifizierten Beiträge


Hallo herr romance  
Alles fit? 
Du siehst blass aus :/


----------



## TrueRomance (20. September 2020)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Hallo herr romance
> Alles fit?
> Du siehst blass aus :/


Bei mir ist alles super. Aber es ist halt Blödsinn zu schreiben "dann kannst du halt nicht mehr das Game spielen" oder "hol dir ne Playstation". 
Du darfst mich gern erhellen und mir den Sinn deines verbalen Ergusses erläutern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. September 2020)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Bei mir ist alles super. Aber es ist halt Blödsinn zu schreiben "dann kannst du halt nicht mehr das Game spielen" oder "hol dir ne Playstation".
> Du darfst mich gern erhellen und mir den Sinn deines verbalen Ergusses erläutern.



Lieber TrueRomance, 

im Grunde wiederstrebt es mir, mich zu einem mehrere Monate alten Post zu äußern. 
Ich will dies jedoch trotzdem fuer dich tun:

In dem von dir zitiertem Post sind bereits alle Informationen enthalten - welche Fragen hast du denn explizit zu den von dir zitierten Posts?  Meine Meinung steht dort klar und deutlich - was genau liegt dir auf dem Herzen?


----------

